# Protruding Bone



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a reed frog (Hyperolius fuscientris burtoni) that has a bone sticking out of its skin. It is the bone right above where the anus would be. This frog has drastically declined in its colour and its appetite. I am pretty sure it is now on the verge of death. Does anyone have experience with this? Sorry no pictures, I tried taking some but the frog is just too small and the pictures are super blurry.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

You definitely need to take the frog to a vet if you want to save it... even then it's an unlikely situation.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

I only take my dog to the vet. 

Im pretty sure this frog is on its last few days here. I am thinking of putting it in the fridge I plan on using to "cool" amphibians to stimulate breeding to see if it will survive, just as a test since I haven't used the fridge yet, and I am told that I should expect to lose some frogs to the cooling process, so seeing as I have basically already lost this one, it would be a perfect test.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I doubt this would be a good test, considering that the frog is obviously going to die anyway. There would be no way to tell if it died from the cooling process or from its injury. You should just put it out of its misery in as humane a fashion as possible. How did the injury happen? Did you get the frog like this? If not, I would take a careful look at how you are keeping them.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

That is true, but the test would be to see if it survives, not to see if it dies, because I already know that it will. If it dies after only a few hours then maybe I will reconsider placing some of the frogs I have had for years in the fridge. Maybe its been like this for about a month im not sure. The frog and therefore bone is really small and I only noticed by luck. I have been debating of culling it but am still undecided.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah we fed it to my friends piranhas. It was one of the greatest things I have ever seen, right underneath watching 3 girls go at it only half a foot away.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Frogsarethashit said:


> Yeah we fed it to my friends piranhas. It was one of the greatest things I have ever seen, right underneath watching 3 girls go at it only half a foot away.


i don't know if thats human, but it is entertaining!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Frogsarethashit said:


> Yeah we fed it to my friends piranhas. It was one of the greatest things I have ever seen, right underneath watching 3 girls go at it only half a foot away.


you really shouldn't sit that close to your monitor...maybe your parents could get you a larger one?


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

titan501x said:


> i don't know if thats human, but it is entertaining!


Yup. It was dying, and the fish need to eat as well.




bellerophon said:


> you really shouldn't sit that close to your monitor...maybe your parents could get you a larger one?


LMAO, yeah hopefully come Christmas.


----------

